# Youth Season - First Duck



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

My son and I were luck enough to get out today for a youth waterfowl hunt..........windy, but no cloud cover....could have been worse.

We set up a Canada goose decoy spread near a couple different pot holes, holding a bunch of birds.......As the birds started to stir, my boy started to stir in his blind with excitement as well......

Mallards were buzzing the spread, and Jacob was shooting at them when in range........but couldn't seem to seal the deal.

A few minutes later, a Drake Wood-Duck landed in the decoys..........."Jake..,"TAKE 'EM!!"

He smoked him and it's a wonderful thing to be with your son on his first duck/goose kill..........


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome! What a great memory for the both of you and a gorgeous bird!


----------



## Baldplate33 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice bird! Wood duck was my first kill as well. I'm sure he's hooked no by the looks of that smile!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice picture and story. I love shooting woodducks in fields.


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesome. My son is a freshamn in college this year. My whole crew is without the boys for the first time in a long long time. This picture makes me miss the youth hunts, they are great memeoires so enjoy'em while they last.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Good to see the kids getting involved.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Now that's a good post! CONGRATS! Lovin' the GF baseball too!


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

That is awesome! Great story glad you shared!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice pic....congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

